# I can't accesss the site from home!



## damo (May 7, 2002)

I recently got a new PC at home. However, since then I cannot access the site! Pertinent facts:

* Broadband connection
* Windows XP Home
* IE Version 6
* Every other internet site I try is absolutely fine
* It loads the black background immediately and then just 'thinks' (windows flag fluttering away) forever.

Please can anyone help?!?!?! If there are any technical solutions, please can they be in simple english as I'm not a PC whizz.

Many thanks


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

what is the addr of the page you are trying to open?

ie - the 'front' page of the forum, with all those nice things that various people have said about this place, or directly into here?

And - is it loading a second IE window at all (might be pop ups).

And - are there any icons coming up on the bottom line of the IE window?

err..... that's all the questions for now...


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

I have tried www.********.co.uk and also http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/ with the same results, black screen.

It is not loading any pop-ups or second windows.

Don't recall any icons along the bottom but will check.

Thanks!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

try this http://www.mozilla.org. You will not be using IE6 again after a few days


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Ronin, but will this solve the problem I am experiencing?

Any advice gratefully received....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Is it working now we have moved?


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Just off home now to try!


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Well, I've tried it now the site has changed and it still won't work.

I've also tried it with Opera and Mozilla, and still no joy. The closest I have got is when it loaded the menu page after 10mins, but then it wouldn't do anything.

Please, anyone?!?!?! How can only one site be affected? Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Got me stumped....

When you try it from home next time, use the View Source option (from menus, or right click).

This should display the code in Notepad format.

Copy and Paste it into an IM and I'll compare it to what I get - MAY give some clues.... :?


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks 'don't I...', still at work (!) but will try when I get home and IM you tomorrow.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Many thanks for offering to help.

You have IM.

Cheers


----------

